# Rat rod



## cadillacbike (Jul 12, 2014)

Took some parts and came up with this.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------



## mike j (Jul 12, 2014)

It works, nice job.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks cool, did you do something to the rear dropouts?


----------



## kingfish254 (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the flipped springer.
Are that a 29" wheelset for a Genesis Onyx (Onex)?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2014)

kingfish254 said:


> I like the flipped springer.
> Are that a 29" wheelset for a Genesis Onyx (Onex)?




ah, didn't notice the wheels, had to flip spring fork and extend d/o's I guess


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 18, 2014)

*Dropouts*

Yes and yes. I welded up some metal taps and grinded smooth for the 29s to work. it rides great. Did not have nothing but the frame. So I came up with this.   Kevin


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2014)

id like to get a headlite like that can u tell me what it is and where to gettem?thanks


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 7, 2014)

Well Kevin, at the shows you always have the best OG stuff. Nice prewars or a rare paint scheme. Now you're buildin rats too!? I might as well not even bring my bikes to show anymore


----------



## cadillacbike (Sep 13, 2014)

ozzmonaut said:


> Well Kevin, at the shows you always have the best OG stuff. Nice prewars or a rare paint scheme. Now you're buildin rats too!? I might as well not even bring my bikes to show anymore




What's going on man. Spent a lot of time in the shop this summer. Cleaning some parts up. I enjoy looking at your bikes at the show .Wish they had a show in the fall.   Kevin


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 14, 2014)

Richie messaged me and said there might be one in October, so cross your fingers!


----------

